# How long should it take to pass the afterbirth?



## AngieB (Mar 23, 2011)

We delivered healthy twins and didn't have an afterbirth for a while. Mama was up eating and drinking and babies were eating too. We let her alone for about an hour and went back to check on her only to find two more dead babies.  We were shocked! It has been hours and still no afterbirth. She does have a long piece of what looks like part of a sac hanging out. She is still up and eating and drinking and looking good. Obvious we are worried. Any suggestions??


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that! I just recently had to deal with the same thing. How long has it been since she kidded?


----------



## AngieB (Mar 23, 2011)

About 4 hours ago. What looks like afterbirth is hanging out, definitely not near all of it, just some gooey stringy stuff. I know not to pull on it but wonder how long this could take to pass and when do you start to worry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the passing of the babies.... your doe has up to 24 hours to pass the AB, normal time however is usually up to 12 hours.

If you get her 2 babies nursing, it helps to stimulate the uterus to contract and expell the AB.


----------

